# Valve stem oil seals



## dmassetti (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a '68 GTO 400 ci. I am in the process of replacing the oil seals in the valve stems. The heads are "16" with screw in studs and double springs. It looks like the seals were originally just an O-Ring. I bought the umbrella type seal but I'm not sure if they will work. The seal fits inside the inner spring OK but it looks like the valve will only be able to travel about 3/8 of an inch before the bottom of the umbrella hits the head. Anyone know if the is OK?? Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, it depends on the cam and how much lift it makes, but I'd be very reluctant to change seals without having accurate measurements of -everything-. If they do hit the head, they're going to get destroyed in very short order - then you'll have all that debris floating around inside your engine. Dat' ain't good.

Bear


----------

